# Old video from the 1956 Sydney to Hobart.



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Good stuff.

http://www.abc.net.au/reslib/200712/r213813_826174.asx

That was Win Media Player, this one's Real Player:

rtsp://media1.abc.net.au/reallibrary/730report/200712/20071228_20071220-730-yacht_hi.rm


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

Very nice "stiff upper lip" video and commentary. To me, this is "old school", the end of the no-fiberglass era and more standardized designs soon to come.

I liked the part where they reefed the main with just reef ties, using a crewman about every two feet along the boom. Those were the bad old days..


----------



## Idiens (Jan 9, 2007)

Not a PFD in sight (not counting the accordion). What would Nanny State say today?

I didn't see any styrofoam plates either....


----------

